# Leaky Goat



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello to all! I am a new member, glad to be welcomed aboard! I just took delivery last Thursday of my new GTO, and living in Florida, it rains alot. My drivers side door leaks and runs in down over the door A/C vent and down. I have a scheduled visit to the dealer next week, but was curious if this is an isolated thing, or if anyone else has had this happen. Thanks for any replies! Chow for now, M.


----------



## Judge (May 30, 2005)

My 2005 Goat had a leaky trunk, the dealership found that a body seam wasn't sealed correctly from the factory. I hope its fixed, I haven't had it out in the rain since the dealership fixed it. I also live in Tampa and took it to the dealership in Brandon, on Hwy 60.

Good luck.


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

After driving for several hours in a heavy rain, my drivers door leaked at the top. It was dripping on my leg and also running down the front post to the side of the dash. The passenger door did the same thing only it took longer to start and did not drip as much. The dealer had it one whole day and said that they could not make it leak. I have not been out in a hard rain since then, so am not concerned for now.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GaryBro said:


> After driving for several hours in a heavy rain, my drivers door leaked at the top. It was dripping on my leg and also running down the front post to the side of the dash. The passenger door did the same thing only it took longer to start and did not drip as much. The dealer had it one whole day and said that they could not make it leak. I have not been out in a hard rain since then, so am not concerned for now.


Marathon, Judge -- 2 more GTO's in Tampa you guys are going to cramp my style!!! We should get together and take our stuff to the Sunshine Dragstrip on Ulmerton and show some of these mustang kids whats up! 

And "no" on the leak thing, actually I have 4500 miles now and have not had any problems with my baby, outside of it using a quart of oil. I am worried though because my rear tires are almost to the wear indicators and I am not sure how I am going to explain to the wife how my brand new car requires new tires. :willy:


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

Don't feel to bad, I needed tires around 5,000. My wife was not to happy, she said this better not be a habbit.:cheers


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Marathon, Judge and JM, I'm not that far away, and the GTO loves fresh Stang. Let's get a Central Fl. track day.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

After being poured on over here in Pinellas Park, mines dry inside. But it's pretty piss poor when they leak, new.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Well here's the update......... Yes the dealer said they couldn't get it to leak, while it leaked on the way to the dealer, imagine that! There are no adjustments on the hinges, so they just "tweak" the window frame(bend it!). They said they hit it with a pressure washer and it didn't leak. Well, I guess I'll find out the next time it rains. Now my intermittent wipers don't work properly. On the first 3 settings, they just constantly wipe, with no delay. Jesus, what's next? Maybe I shouldn't ask! I would definitely like to get together with the Tampa bay area GTO owners. Please e-mail me and we can exchange #'s. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

marathonman said:


> Well here's the update......... Yes the dealer said they couldn't get it to leak, while it leaked on the way to the dealer, imagine that! There are no adjustments on the hinges, so they just "tweak" the window frame(bend it!). They said they hit it with a pressure washer and it didn't leak. Well, I guess I'll find out the next time it rains. Now my intermittent wipers don't work properly. On the first 3 settings, they just constantly wipe, with no delay. Jesus, what's next? Maybe I shouldn't ask! I would definitely like to get together with the Tampa bay area GTO owners. Please e-mail me and we can exchange #'s. Thanks for the replies!


My delay wipers work in delay till you get moving then switch to low cycle until you stop again. I thought that was how they were designed. They cycle faster as you move since more rain is hitting the windshield.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

fergyflyer said:


> My delay wipers work in delay till you get moving then switch to low cycle until you stop again. I thought that was how they were designed. They cycle faster as you move since more rain is hitting the windshield.


That's called speed-sensitive wipers. 99% of the cars on the road today have them. Still boggles my mind that people don't realize this.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

No, most peole do realize this, but when you are not moving, there is still no delay on the first 3 settings. The move with no delay between sweeps.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Hahaha! Marathon, Judge, JM, and Fergyflyer.... I'm just about 10 minutes north of downtown Orlando, so add me to your nice little club! :cheers 

There are way too many ricers and stang drivers in Central Florida that think their 150-250 HP/Torque cars are the best in the world, but after the other day when I went from 0 to 100 mph on an unused long road against a !Carrera GT! and smoked him by a good car length and a half (dont ask me how) I know that the GTO's in our area need to start showing other people we're here to stay  

We should look into getting together sometime though... would be nice to meet some other people that love the car I do also.
arty:


----------

